# HELP. New>>>need correct sub base and template guides for Bosch Colt



## bmenary (5 mo ago)

Hi All,

Well, I can't figure out what to buy..I am new to routing so.....I have a Bosch Colt PR20EVS I need to use a bushing guide to mortise small box hinge mortises.

These threaded brass guides look nice but Bosch does not seem to sell them. I need a sub-base that would fit common size guides like 1-3/16 and which guides/bushings should I buy? 

Really appreciate some help...Thanks Barry Menary- Wilmette, IL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Barry, and welcome to the forum.

There are many base plates available from Amazon and other sources.



Amazon.com.au : router base plate



There are also many videos on YouTube showing how to make your own base plate.(also a few posts on this forum)


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Barry.


----------



## bmenary (5 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> G'day Barry, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> There are many base plates available from Amazon and other sources.
> 
> ...


THank you James, I appreciate the help. I have some acrylic perhaps I could fasion a base plate. Would say 1/4 hardwood work okay? Any reason I should not make a base out of wood?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I suppose you could, but I would use acrylic.

I feel that 1/4" hardwood 4x4 piece may not be stable enough.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Ages ago I made a round base for mine. Their screws aren't equally spaced front to back, so the job was a little harder than I expected.

Use your existing plate to make a copy. You just need to size the center hole to fit the bushings. The hardest part might be centering the hole. On previous plates that I've made, I attached the plate and carefully lowered a running bit though it. You're unlikely to find a router bit that's the correct size for the bushings though. I've used Forstner bits on a drill press in the past.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I dunno if it's any help but here's the drawing I made to make my round base. You may need to adjust the size of the center hole. The outer circle should be 5-1/4" if printed to scale.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

I have the Wood River guide bushing set and like them. Here is a link: WoodRiver - Router Bushing Set with Case - Brass - 10 Piece. I often use 1/4" template stock and they work nicely with this thickness; with the Porter Cable set, the barrel is too long to work with 1/4" template stock. You need to make sure the guide bushing is concentric with the router bit otherwise you get undesirable results.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

https://www.menards.com/main/tools/power-tools/routers/bosch-reg-subbase-for-threaded-template-guides/pr110/p-1454046434786-c-10087.htm?tid=-4199709135290184715&ipos=20


This sub base should work. You can always get the centering cone, made by many suppliers to make centering easier,


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's a kit. I love using my Colt for hinge mortises. Replaced all interior doors in my house. Former owner had dogs, and I also cut an opening, covered with a grille, to allow evaporative cooler air in with door closed. https://www.amazon.com/Hinge-Mortising-Kit/s?k=Hinge+Mortising+Kit


----------

